# Job search



## Zoheb beast (Dec 1, 2015)

I am coming to dubai at 15 of December and i am internationally certified personal trainer with a recent work experience of 2 yrs...and m also in good shape and m also a winner of musclemania india nationals....how can i find a job in dubai and how much can i earn. Plz reply fast.


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

Search for a employment agency that's in the UAE, a quick google search will reveal your answer.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Gyms all over the place in Dubai, from chains like Fitness First in the malls to one-off places. I would print a load of CVs, get a UAE phone card and go door-to-door.


----------



## sarf (Dec 5, 2015)

Have you arranged for a place to stay? I guess that may affect your chances of finding a job and securing higher pay . what do you think ?

Btw I'm also looking for a right place to stay, and search for a job. Are you planning for a shared accommodation ?


----------



## Zoheb beast (Dec 1, 2015)

Do u mean should i give walkin interviews??


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Arriving just before Christmas and New Year is not a sensible time if you are searching for a job.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

webmongaz said:


> Arriving just before Christmas and New Year is not a sensible time if you are searching for a job.


Arriving soon after however, would help you tremendously as you can leverage your personal trainer certification to help all those that have gained holiday weight and have New Year's resolutions.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Arriving soon after however, would help you tremendously as you can leverage your personal trainer certification to help all those that have gained holiday weight and have New Year's resolutions.


From experience Pammy?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> From experience Pammy?


For the first time in my life, I'm going to have a New Year's Resolution!


----------



## Zoheb beast (Dec 1, 2015)

Even u are going to dubai for a job search?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zoheb beast said:


> Even u are going to dubai for a job search?


Are you asking me or someone else?

Please could I also request you to read through the forum rules? Text speak is against rules, so please type full words such as "you" instead of "u".

Thank you!


----------



## Zoheb beast (Dec 1, 2015)

Okay i will do and yes i am talking to you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zoheb beast said:


> Okay i will do and yes i am talking to you.


No, I've been here a while now.

Good luck with your job search!


----------

